# 1995 Honda Del Sol with Vetec



## Mod_That_Sentra (Oct 23, 2004)

OK, I was just talking to a guy at work and he was bragging about his del sol he just bought. Well, he said that they have a 160 hp stock! He also told me that he is going to buy a CAI, headers, cam gears and a light weight crank pulley off of ebay. lol, he said that all of this stuff will cost him about $250. Well, he said after those mods, he will have over 200 hp. He also said that he is going to set the timing to negative 6 degrees, to get more torque! Well, I dont really believe this kid. I told him about my friend who has a Volkswagon GTI 1.8T. He said, "oh, a 1.8 turbo, I'll waste him!"

Is this guy full of it or are del sol's really that powerful??? As far as I knew, hondas can get alot of HP, but they really lack in torque. Also, he thought his engine was a 1.6L, so how the heck is this going to make over 200HP on those cheapy ebay mods???

Sorry if this is in the wrong category...

- Aaron


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Well he's probably right. The 95 Del Sol is a 1.6 and does produce 160hp. And the VW sucks balls so why not?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yup, 160 crank hp stock out of a 1.6. Nope, he will not see 200 hp, that's ricer math.

Your only consolation is you can ask him if he feels like going home to slip into some silky PJs after work and snuggling up with his cat, Mr. Snookums.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

he MAY get up to 150 WHP after the mods... 160 is the crank horsepower.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Sp3c Fyve said:


> you can ask him if he feels like going home to slip into some silky PJs after work and snuggling up with his cat, Mr. Snookums.


Hey! You leave Mr.Snookums out of this!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Dont be so quick to hate on the 1.8T. APR's stage 3 upgrade puts out 290 whp+ on pump gas and I've seen upwards of 350 on race gas. Plus the 180 crank hp is fast for stock, a del sol wouldnt even stand a chance


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Flying V said:


> Dont be so quick to hate on the 1.8T. APR's stage 3 upgrade puts out 290 whp+ on pump gas and I've seen upwards of 350 on race gas. Plus the 180 crank hp is fast for stock, a del sol wouldnt even stand a chance


The 1.8T in a Beetle or a Golf makes for a car with no soul. The APR stage 3 sounds interesting though.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> The 1.8T in a Beetle or a Golf makes for a car with no soul. The APR stage 3 sounds interesting though.


Thats a terrible comment, the 1.8t is a beast as far as size goes. A Audi A4 can easily pulls 11's on street tires. A Golf can be an absolute beast....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

timing at -6* will lose him so much power it's ridiculous.

that's a b16a in the del sol, iirc. they're light and quick. he might be able to get 14s with those mods. I've seen a modded GTI run at best 15.0.....so it might be a drivers race. top end goes to the honda if its close.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Actually his VTEC Del Sol could be a D16Z6 (SOHC) which I happen to own(wifes car). He would get spanked by a GTI. My old SE-R would slaughter her car mercilessly. There is very few real B16a Sol's...most are D series VTEC cars. Few D series are worth taking seriously.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> Actually his VTEC Del Sol could be a D16Z6 (SOHC) which I happen to own(wifes car). He would get spanked by a GTI. My old SE-R would slaughter her car mercilessly. There is very few real B16a Sol's...most are D series VTEC cars. Few D series are worth taking seriously.


 IIRC a 95 with v-tec would be either D16Z6 or maybe a D16Y8 but i don't think the Y8 had came out yet but both SOHC V-TEC

EDIT: just checked it was a D16Z6 125hp they only put the B16A3 in the 93-94 del sols and D16Y8 lol is a 96-00 Civic Ex motor dont know where i was getting del sol from.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

It's a D16Z6, I don't believe the Y8 came out till the new body style.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thedaddies said:


> Actually his VTEC Del Sol could be a D16Z6 (SOHC) which I happen to own(wifes car). He would get spanked by a GTI. My old SE-R would slaughter her car mercilessly. There is very few real B16a Sol's...most are D series VTEC cars. Few D series are worth taking seriously.



the Del Sol SI had a 160hp b16a. Regular del sol's did come with vtec, and the d series engines, but I specifically remember the Del Sol SI has a 160hp b16.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> the Del Sol SI had a 160hp b16a. Regular del sol's did come with vtec, and the d series engines, but I specifically remember the Del Sol SI has a 160hp b16.


 yup they did come with a B16A3 with 160hp and 111 tq. the regular del sols had D16Z6 sohc VTEC with 125 hp and 106 tq.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

There were two versions of the SI...one with the D16Z6 and the other with the B16. Both were labeled the same. Impossible to know without popping the hood.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

When I was autocrossing several years ago, they were known as Del Slows. Boy, were they!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

there are several 1.8T's in a car club thats local to houston ( I'm a member ) that have well over 350 whp. thats more than a spec-v could ever hope to make on stock internals without the fear of blwing the engine. the bottom end is good to about 500hp. whats insane is there are a few VR6 ( early model OBD I version) that have 600whp on the stock bottom end.


----------

